# MERGED: Chicago Combine Results



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*NBA Combine test*

Props to happy grinch for this.



disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> Chicago Predraft Combine Results
> Name Bench press Vertical jump Lane Agility ¾-court sprint Overall rank
> Joey Graham ..............26 36" ..10.62 3.05 1
> Rashad McCants .........15 34½ 10.39 3.11 3
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Deron Williams ranked 10th best athlete at the camp. :rofl: So much for him not being a good athlete huh?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Wow, that is interesting. Chris paul has the best vertical. Joey graham did the best on the bench as expected (did he break bremer's record?) Graham was the fastest.... Expected him to be number one. It is said to see those guuys who couldnt bench 185 once. Rudy, Big M, and ellis. I think this helped mccants out with his stock though.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

First off, what exactly is lane agility and how do they go about measuring it ? 

Secondly...look at Joey Graham's numbers...this guy is sick. I mean, I knew he was strong and large, and instantly thought he'd be posting up a lot. But now you're telling me that he has the sprinting ability and the very good vertical to go with it ? Wow...just wow...I can't wait to see him in the league. This guy is going to be an absolute monster.

Deron Williams will also be silencing a lot of the critics. He still won't be beating too many people to a foot race but I like the vertical and the strength. He was going to be an excellent player either way but this only augments his amazing skill set.

Chris Paul also laid to rest some ghosts. I was personally relieved when he measured in at 6'1" with shoes. Now a nearly 39" vertical mean it'll be easier for him finishing around the basket and also making the acrobatic passes. I am sort of surprised that he isn't quicker though. I guess time will tell. That score of 10 for lifting is also a nice surprise.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

I told yall that Ike was a beast 21 reps how did may and simien do? 12 and 11 reps some specimens they are


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Graham is going to be picked in the top 10 IMO. If Golden State is smart, they will take Graham at No. 9 and trade Mike Dunleavy Jr. Go with Pietrus, Richardson and Graham out there. 

Graham will play near All-NBA defense as a rookie.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Does anyone know how Joey's brother, Stevie Graham did in the tests? I'd imagine he was also pretty impressive.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Deron is a nice surprise athletically

Green has the highest Vert with 39''

McCants is quick - 10.39 in Lane agility - I can remember only 2 quicker times , Jay with 10.31 and Wade with 10.34 (??)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1008


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

LOL @ Schensher's 26 1/2 vert.. he had a pogo stick?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Deron Williams is looking better and better at the moment. I'm a bit disappointed in Hakim Warrick for only finishing 61'st.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

I think the hornets will take deron williams with the 4th pick now....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



sheefo13 said:


> I think the hornets will take deron williams with the 4th pick now....


I told people, he was the best prospect. A lot of people are asleep at the wheel.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



TheATLien said:


> LOL @ Schensher's 26 1/2 vert.. he had a pogo stick?


the guy is 7foot+ i dont think he needs much more... 
whats sick is martynas andriuskevicius not benching 185 ONCE! that just killed his chances of going high...
same thing for monta ellis in the lane agility... he did slower than the 7'3 lithuanian and he hopes to play the point??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



ItalianStallion said:


> the guy is 7foot+ i dont think he needs much more...
> whats sick is martynas andriuskevicius not benching 185 ONCE! that just killed his chances of going high...
> same thing for monta ellis in the lane agility... he did slower than the 7'3 lithuanian and he hopes to play the point??


Schensher is a bum and weak, so it doesn't matter that he's 7'0.

Your point about Ellis though is spot on. He wants to be a PG and he doesn't have the natural instincts, he's not a great athlete and he's 6'2. So basically he's a HS combo guard, but more shooting guard. Why would anyone draft him in the first round. He's the biggest HS project to come out since DeSagana Diop.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Chicago Pre-Draft Camp, Combine Results
Joey Graham - #1
Rashad McCants - #3
Luther Head - #7 
Deron Williams - #10
David Lee - #11
Marvin Williams - #15
Chris Paul - #16 
Raymond Felton - #18
Gerald Green - #24
Jarrett Jack - #54

<pre>
Name Bench Press Vert Jump Lane Agility ¾-CourtSprint Rank
Joey Graham 26 36" 10.62 3.05 1
Rashad McCants 15 34½" 10.39 3.11 3
Luther Head 14 38½" 11.12 3.21 7
Deron Williams 15 35" 10.83 3.25 10
David Lee	14 32½" 10.80 3.19 11 
Marvin Williams	12 35" 11.11 3.17 15 
Chris Paul	10 38½" 11.09 3.22 16
Raymond Felton	6 33½" 10.50 3.06 18
Gerald Green	7 39" 11.20 3.21 24
Jarrett Jack	5 28½" 10.87 3.24 54
</pre>

Insider: Combine Results

The overall winner this year was Oklahoma State's Joey Graham, who blew away the competition. Second was Georgia Tech's Will Bynum. Other top players with good scores included Rashad McCants (3rd overall), Luther Head (6th), David Lee (11th), Marvin Williams (15th), Chris Paul (16th) and Raymond Felton (18th).

*There was one major surprise in the top 20 -- Illinois point guard Deron Williams finished 10th, ahead of both Paul and Felton. Part of that had to do with strength; Williams bench pressed 185 pounds 15 times, which is really great for a point guard. However, that wasn't the full story.

There have been major questions about Williams' lateral quickness, but he actually tested quicker than Paul in the lane agility drill and finished .03 seconds behind Paul in the sprint. Williams has lost about 15 pounds and is down to 7½ percent body fat, which obviously has helped his athleticism. *

[More in URL]

Too funny. Looks like Deron had a better combine than Paul, Felton, and Jack.. Then again, Head had a better combine too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Keep in mind Brian34Cook, that Bruce Weber is an excellent coach at conditioning his players. Luther Head IMO, has played his way into the high 20's. A team like Detroit, if they were smart would scoop him up (or Julius Hodge). I'm not a Piston fan, but man he'd look good there.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Combine results are only good for showing guys that are at one extreme or the other. Great scores doesn't mean you're a great player, poor scores don't mean you are a poor player.

People get really caught up in these, when in the NBA especially, they are pretty meaningless.

That being said, anyone who's ever watched Joey Graham in person know he's an absolute monster and athletic freak.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



HKF said:


> Keep in mind Brian34Cook, that Bruce Weber is an excellent coach at conditioning his players. Luther Head IMO, has played his way into the high 20's. A team like Detroit, if they were smart would scoop him up (or Julius Hodge). I'm not a Piston fan, but man he'd look good there.


Oh without question.. I just think it's pretty cool how Luther has turned it around in basketball and would be a nice late 1st Rounder for any team. :banana: Now Deron OTOH isnt that shocking to me considering he lost that weight. He's focused to prove some of his critics wrong! :clap:

Seems like Brandon Rush didnt do that great.. He could sure use some college.. If he went to Illinois and teamed up with Dee that would make him better. But he'll probably stay in the draft. Who even knows if he'd qualify for Illinois.


----------



## BBALLSCIENCES (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

These tests are great and all, but there is no way in hell I can believe that Chris Paul has a better vertical than Raymond Felton. I've seen Raymond catch two hand alley-oops and so forth and so on while the most I've seen Paul do is a one handed dunk or maybe a two handed rim-grazer. He must've had a good jump.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



BBALLSCIENCES said:


> These tests are great and all, but there is no way in hell I can believe that Chris Paul has a better vertical than Raymond Felton. I've seen Raymond catch two hand alley-oops and so forth and so on while the most I've seen Paul do is a one handed dunk or maybe a two handed rim-grazer. He must've had a good jump.


Alot can deal with technique. Paul doesn't seem to get the same lift off an ingame jump that Raymond does.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



HKF said:


> Schensher is a bum and weak, so it doesn't matter that he's 7'0.
> 
> Your point about Ellis though is spot on. He wants to be a PG and he doesn't have the natural instincts, he's not a great athlete and he's 6'2. So basically he's a HS combo guard, but more shooting guard. Why would anyone draft him in the first round. He's the biggest HS project to come out since DeSagana Diop.


im not trying to say schenscher is a great player, just that a player his size don't really need that much of a vertical.... also, i think his great size is gonna allow him to find a spot somewhere as an undrafted FA. 
as for ellis, i'm with you 100%. the guy does not have first round skills as of right now. big attitude problems don't help him either.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Schensher will not make the NBA. He's not even a stiff. He's completely 100% soft. Shoot, Serge Zwikker was better than him, as was George Zidek and they didn't make the NBA.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

I should mention that Joey Graham's numbers are completely ridiculous. Has there been a high draft prospect in the last 5 years or so as athletic as him?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



Chalie Boy said:


> I told yall that Ike was a beast 21 reps how did may and simien do? 12 and 11 reps some specimens they are


Sean May's rank 27...Ike Diogu 39...Wayne Simien 49


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

I should mention that Joey Graham's numbers are completely ridiculous. Has there been a high draft prospect in the last 5 years or so as athletic as him?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Warric shows he has the lateral quicks to guard NBA small forwards. Welcome him to the lotto.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Warrick only finished 61st because he didn't do the Lane test, so that was factored in. Warrick got killed by every wing he matched up with in workouts so his agility time will not change teams minds about that. 

Another thing I notice is everybody saying how weak Julius Hodge is and how strong McCants is and Hodge did 14 reps and McCants did 15. Hodge also had excellednt times in the agility and lane tests, his vertical is just horrible which hurt his overall rank, although 26 is not bad. His lane and agility times were actually better than Chris Paul's. No way he drops into the 2nd round and there is a definite chance he's a top 20 pick, since he dispelled that myth about him being weak.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



SkywalkerAC said:


> Warric shows he has the lateral quicks to guard NBA small forwards. Welcome him to the lotto.


 Am I	missing something? Isn't his lane agility result listed as N/A? That must be the reason he is so low in the overall ratings, because his other results are well above average.

edit: kmasonbx beat me to it.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

Chicago Predraft Combine Results
Name Bench press Vertical jump Lane Agility ¾-court sprint Overall rank
Joey Graham 26 36" 10.62 3.05 1
Rashad McCants 15 34½ in 10.39 3.11 3
Luther Head 14 38½" 11.12 3.21 7
Deron Williams 15 35" 10.83 3.25 10
David Lee 14 32½" 10.80 3.19 11
Marvin Williams 12 35" 11.11 3.17 15
Chris Paul 10 38½" 11.09 3.22 16
Raymond Felton 6 33½" 10.50 3.06 18
Ronny Turiaf 15 33" 11.50 3.23 21
Gerald Green 7 39" 11.2 3.21 24
Chris Taft 14 33" 11.26 3.27 25
Julius Hodge 14 29" 10.89 3.18 26
Sean May 12 33" 11.04 3.29 27
Danny Granger 10 34" 10.84 3.34 31
Channing Frye 19 31" 11.60 3.38 33
Dwayne Jones 15 31½" 11.87 3.25 38
Ike Diogu 21 31" 11.94 3.45 39
Charlie Villanueva 11 31" 10.86 3.3 42
Wayne Simien 11 27½" 11.05 3.35 49
Francisco Garcia 5 31½" 10.63 3.33 51
Jarrett Jack 5 28½" 10.87 3.24 54
Antoine Wright 12 29½" 11.45 3.41 55
Rudy Fernandez 0 35½" 10.48 3.33 56
Martell Webster 7 30½" 11.39 3.39 59
Andrew Bogut 13 33½" 12.06 3½1 60
Hakim Warrick 11 38" N/A 3.22 61
Monta Ellis 0 31½" 12.13 3.31 70
Martynas Andriuskevicius 0 27½" 11.94 3.42 73
Ersan Ilyasova 2 30" 11.59 3½6 74


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

I thought Gerald Green would have a higher vert. He asid that he had it measured at 44 before.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Bynum got the highest vert with 40 and 1/2. Not Gerald Green or Paul.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



Kmasonbx said:


> Warrick only finished 61st because he didn't do the Lane test, so that was factored in. Warrick got killed by every wing he matched up with in workouts so his agility time will not change teams minds about that.
> 
> Another thing I notice is everybody saying how weak Julius Hodge is and how strong McCants is and Hodge did 14 reps and McCants did 15. Hodge also had excellednt times in the agility and lane tests, his vertical is just horrible which hurt his overall rank, although 26 is not bad. His lane and agility times were actually better than Chris Paul's. No way he drops into the 2nd round and there is a definite chance he's a top 20 pick, since he dispelled that myth about him being weak.



Hodge is going to go much higher than these 'mocks' have him going simply because there are some teams that are convinced that he can start at PG or really help teams with scoring PGs in the backcourt with ball handling because he is quick enough to check smallish PGs and big enough to check SGs.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

Even so, Green had the best vertical of anyone on that list.

Deron Williams ranked as the better athlete than all the other point guards, that's impressive; in fact he looks just as quick as Chris Paul. Felton's a lot quicker, but not nearly as strong. If Deron wasn't going #4 already, he certainly is now.

Joey Graham predictably #1 overall. Nothing really surprises me, except perhaps that Deron Williams had 3 more bench reps than Sean May.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*



Starbury03 said:


> I thought Gerald Green would have a higher vert. He asid that he had it measured at 44 before.


Yeah and they all say they are an inch or two taller than they really are as well. He did have the best vertical of the ones listed so he can leap pretty well. If does not surprise me when some of them exagerate.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

Julius Hodge is a string bean and he had two more reps than May. He must be alot stronger than he looks.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



MemphisX said:


> Hodge is going to go much higher than these 'mocks' have him going simply because there are some teams that are convinced that he can start at PG or really help teams with scoring PGs in the backcourt with ball handling because he is quick enough to check smallish PGs and big enough to check SGs.


That's what teams love about him, the fact that he can play point. I think now he's actually being drafted as PG rather than a wing as he has played his whole life. The fact that he handled the ball alot at NC State will help him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

Green had the highest on that list but the highest in th camp was Will "the thrill" Bynum at 40 and 1/2 inches.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

Can someone post the full list?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

The bench press favors people with shorter arms. Clearly Hodge and Deron are not stronger than Sean May and Wayne Simien. McCants looked impressive.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*



HeinzGuderian said:


> The bench press favors people with shorter arms. Clearly Hodge and Deron are not stronger than Sean May and Wayne Simien. McCants looked impressive.


What? I think bench press machines are adjustable so the starting position 
is in a comfortable position no matter what your size otherwise there would be no point to the test.

And Hodge's arms are about the same length as Sean May's. Hodge is 6'6" and his reach is 8'11 1/2.

May is 6'7" and his reach is 9" so actually May has shorter arms than Hodge by 1/2".

I don't think shorter arms is the answer. Not that I think it matters a whole lot. But May certainly looks a heck of alot stronger than Hodge.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

Wow hodge was a bit impressive, stronger than some players you would expect to out-bench him.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Hodge coming up short on the vertical doesn't hurt him at all, because with his 9'0 1/2 (IIRC) standing reach, he's still 17 inches above the rim from a standing leap.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

How much was the bench press? The standard NFL 225? Also Monta Ellis, yeah that is sad boy, a zero, but not to mention the few foreign guys that did no reps for the bench, pathetic thing is, isn't one of them like 6-11?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

The bench press is 185 pounds I believe. As for the highest vert, Nate wasn't there this year to my knowledge, but last year he was the #1 athlete with numbers that shadow Joey's (his vert and agility drill are likely better than any this year). Joey performed similarly to Kirk Snyder in many of the drills, although he had more reps. And the rep record is not Bremer, it's the bum from San Diego whose name I've already forgotten. There definitely no Jemario Moon this year, but there are very few guys who performed quite poorly. Deron Williams didn't shock me, but his vert is a lot better than I thought it would be. Felton did shock me though with only a 33'' vert. It's too bad Granger's toe is mangled, I would have licked to get a feel for his actual atheticism (statistically speaking). This just shows that it's a fairly weak draft, but it's deep with comparitively good quality.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

185 lbs.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

http://elitedraft.net/combineresults.html


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

anyone have numbers for Robert Whaley, Stevie Graham, Louis Williams, Randolph Morris, Shav Randolph, Taylor Coppenrath? I know some of them didn't test at the combine, but i'm curious if anyone has any other insider info.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Yeah also anything on andrew bynum and/or alan anderson?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Hehe Deron Williams is going to be a stud for somebody in this league: an athletic version of Mark Jacson - ROY anyone?

I really hope the Cavs can get their hands on Head - he would be the perfect PG to groom behind Snow as a combo guard till he can play the point full time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Has anyone done a correlation on these combine results and NBA performance?

I mean didn't guys like Troy Bell for example do awesome at the combine drills?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



Pioneer10 said:


> Hehe Deron Williams is going to be a stud for somebody in this league: an athletic version of Mark Jacson - ROY anyone?


He won't win ROY. That will be Andrew Bogut. Plus if he gets drafted by New Orleans the team is still not going to be very good. Depending on how well they do in FA, will determine his chances. It's a little different than the way Okafor won his. Bogut is going to get to be man in the middle from Day 1 and should put up at least what Okafor put up IMO.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

I agree Bogut will most likely win ROY but I do think Williams will surprise a lot of people and be in top 3 in ROY voting.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Troy Bell did really good is the draft camp games, I am not sure on what he did in the combien though.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Troy Bell was another guy who was the number one athlete in the combine. Was the guy with the bench record Jason Kepp?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Felton with a nice agility time there, doesn't that test lateral movement?


----------



## DomJamesToTheBasket (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



Starbury03 said:


> Troy Bell was another guy who was the number one athlete in the combine. Was the guy with the bench record Jason Kepp?


I think Rashad McCants is this year's Troy Bell on draft day because of his impressive combine scores. The exception is McCants will turn out to be a good player.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Bell hasnt really been given a chance yet, I dont know why no one has picked him up.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

* Joey Graham's nickname should be the Hulk. Seriously -- he looks like him.

* Deron Williams: athlete.

* Andrew Bogut: athlete.

* Simien's numbers are disappointing and a bit shocking to me (who had admittedly overhyped his athleticism, unless he just had a really bad test). His numbers are similar to those of Carlos Boozer (28.5" vertical, 13 reps, 3.31 sprint time) coming out of Duke. I do know that Simien's bench press weight/reps have been cut almost in half because of his shoulder injury.

* Monta Arrogant Bust Ellis.

* Martell Webster: poor, young man's Caron Butler. Plodding midranger overhyped during early part of career.

* McCants and Head are physical bada$$es.

* Chris Paul is on roids.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*



mavsman said:


> What? I think bench press machines are adjustable so the starting position
> is in a comfortable position no matter what your size otherwise there would be no point to the test.


Huh? You can't adjust a machine to the length of the persons arm. They still have to extend them the full way no matter what, so yes people will longer arms have a harder time with bench press.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

I believe it was jr bremer who has the bench record. Not sure though.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

any thing on anderson yet?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

J-a-s-o-n

K-e-e-p

H-a-s

T-h-e

C-o-m-b-i-n-e

B-e-n-c-h

P-r-e-s-s

R-e-c-o-r-d


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

lol oh thanks


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



BBALLSCIENCES said:


> These tests are great and all, but there is no way in hell I can believe that Chris Paul has a better vertical than Raymond Felton. I've seen Raymond catch two hand alley-oops and so forth and so on while the most I've seen Paul do is a one handed dunk or maybe a two handed rim-grazer. He must've had a good jump.


Yeah, I've seen Ray throw down 360's. Don't let the 33 fool ya here, this kid has amazing hops. Maybe Ray is a much better one foot jumper.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

How do they come up with the rankings? It seems like if you bench press a lot you're much better off than if you finish well in the "lane agility" drills.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

This is just a guess, but I think they do something like first place in each category gets 1 point, second gets 2, and so on, then they just add up all the points and the player with the fewest points is the best athlete.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

That is correct, there is no machine. It's done on a flat bench with a rack, an olympic 45 pound barbell, 2 45 pound plates, and 2 25 pound plates. You lift the barbell off the rack, touch the bar to your chest, and extend fully for one rep. Repeat ujntil failure. Standard bench press. No machine involved.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Did anyone else notice Davis Lee's numbers? He's the best post athlete of those in the combine. He was putting up agility and quickness times comparable to some of the top perimeter players in this draft. His vert was a little lower than expected though. He continues to improve his draft stock.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



Starbury03 said:


> Bell hasnt really been given a chance yet, I dont know why no one has picked him up.


His knees are shot. He's currently playing in Europe.


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Chicago Pre-Draft Combine Results*

Why has Ike Diogu 21 reps, even with his freakish 2,26 m wingspan ?

This long arm argument is really overrated.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



Nimreitz said:


> This is just a guess, but I think they do something like first place in each category gets 1 point, second gets 2, and so on, then they just add up all the points and the player with the fewest points is the best athlete.


I dont think so cuz that wud offer an advantage to those who dont test in one of the categories..warrick wud b higher in that system...unless he automatically is given last place..


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: NBA Combine test*

Some things that stood out for me...

- Deron's overall athleticism
- Channing's 19 reps (still think he's soft)
- Jack only putting up 5 reps on that thick frame (?)


----------



## BigDubSimien (Jun 15, 2005)

It is to bad Wayne didn't test out better, but coming in you knew his vert and bench were not going to be that great. Wayne is a decent to good athlete, but he has never fooled anyone as a good leaper... reason for being a poor shotblocker. Bench #'s you would think would be higher, but then again he hasn't really had the chance to workout as hard as most of the others due to his shoulder injuries in the past. Wayne is just plain and simple a natural strong guy... just not work out strength. He is explosive and has a excellent offensive game... that is where he makes his living and not as a freak athlete. 

Joey G. testing out like he did was not a surprise at all, the guy is a freak of nature.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: NBA Combine test*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Am I	missing something? Isn't his lane agility result listed as N/A? That must be the reason he is so low in the overall ratings, because his other results are well above average.
> 
> edit: kmasonbx beat me to it.


Yeah. My bad.

As far as individual workouts go I read reports that Warrick did well defensively against Granger.


----------

